# Review of investment product taxation



## Brendan Burgess (27 Sep 2022)

to be undertaken


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Sep 2022)

In addition, I also intend to commence a review of the use of Section 110 regimes and to establish a working group to consider the taxation of funds, life assurance policies and other investment products.


----------



## MugsGame (27 Sep 2022)

In other words, no change.


----------



## jpd (27 Sep 2022)

The usual answer to a question - that's a very good question and merits being looked into (by the time the report is done, everyone will have forgotten and moved on to something else, hopefully)


----------



## MugsGame (27 Sep 2022)

Yes, Minister.


----------

